# Protecting long pieces of exotics?



## Marn64 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey everybody,
So I have some Bois de Rose and old growth Madagascar Ebony fingerboards that I want to protect them from checking and humidity until I am ready to use them. There isn't any plastic bag big enough to seal them away, which is what I do for my small exotic pieces. what should I use for these fingerboards, I was thinking Anchorseal classic. Any other ideas?
thanks,
Benjamin


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

The FoodSaver vacuum device uses open ended bag stock that can be used for odd sizes. You can seal it at any length you need. Would be ideal for your needs, and would keep your food fresh too. Check it out.
Bill


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

I was able to get some nice woods from an estate sale. He was a piano repair man. He coated his wood with parrafin wax. His son said he brushed it on melted.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

section of plastic drainpipe with o-ring end caps


----------

